# ? can deer antler be bent



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

ok ? is can deer antler be bent by soaking in vinager i was told you can bend bone that way i seen a chicken bone tied in a knot and told that if you soak it in vinager it gets soft and you can bend it anyone know if this is fact i have a lot of antlers that would make a good shooter if this is so or is my leg being pulled.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Searched around, from what i can figure you can by boiling it then bending, but bit by bit, However it depends on the type of antler, density, thickness ETC. I saw boiling for 90 minute then bending 1cm works without cracking, however i haven't tested myself.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have always been told you can bend horn but not antler.


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

I remember Ray Mears heating an antler in order to snap it - so i would have to say NO - sure someone will prove me wrong - AGAIN


----------

